# Big crappie - still spawning



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Caught 6 big ones Friday afternoon before Thursday's rain muddied my creek up. All caught on 1/16" monkey milk jigs fished 2'deep. Surprised they were all chock full of eggs. Look at the tails on those two. Both were tore up and one was a little bloody from fannin. As soon as the mud settled in and the creek started to rise the bite was over!
Both of these were over 15.5" and a little less than 2#


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Attaboy!!! Nice job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A few slabs, you and momma will eat well!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> A few slabs, you and momma will eat well!!!



We already did!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

One of my favorite eatin' fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

cleaned and fried before dark!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm here for ya tryin. Good job!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Not as pretty as the other post we all on but hey what do you expect. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Tryin!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine crappie!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tryin where is your place om the Alabama?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I got some awsome jigs I will share with you for a fishin trip. All I do is single pole jig. Don't own a boat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some fine crappie there Try'n !


----------

